# Vanilla Essence



## geoffd (12/7/10)

Thinking of using some vanilla essence in a beer, just looking for some background vanilla hints, anybody got any idea on what sort of usage required for this?


----------



## Nick JD (12/7/10)

Father Jack said:


> Thinking of using some vanilla essence in a beer, just looking for some background vanilla hints, anybody got any idea on what sort of usage required for this?



Get the bottle that's an *extract *of vanilla. Vanillin is an easily synthesised chemical that tastes _almost_ like real vanilla. Interestingly, it's almost the same molecule as ecstacy and can be used as a precursor. 

Use it sparingly and late in the fermentation if you want in ya face vanilla. Darker beers hide it somewhat. A couple of teaspoons in 20L is detectible.


----------



## geoffd (12/7/10)

Thanks Nick, 

"Interestingly, it's almost the same molecule as ecstacy and can be used as a precursor."

Lol...You're a worry, you're not a self employed lab rat?


----------



## Fourstar (12/7/10)

If it works anything like ive used Hazelnut extract, 25ml in a keg is just on perfect. ive used the still spirits style essence for my beers as they are designed for liquors so it seems right using it in a beer. The flavour speaks for itself really. :beerbang: 

Maybe you can get your hands on Vanilla Vodka Essence/extract? Another thing that might be a cheap option but worthwhile is the queens brand vanilla bean paste. Costs around 9 bucks from memory.

I dip the tip of a teaspoon into it and add to hot chocolates. :icon_drool2:


----------



## zebba (12/7/10)

I tried it with a lid full of vanilla extract (circa. 1ml) into some vodka, and dumped it into the bottle at filling time. This was for 10 stubbies worth. In hindsight, it wasn't enough. I will try again though with more vanilla essence - i think the process was sound, just the quanitites were off.


----------



## BrewJedi (12/7/10)

My last robust porter attempt, i used a whole vanilla pod - cut and scrapped out seeds and added both to the ferment. tasted zero after the ferment.

The other guys are right, add late in the ferment and use in extract form.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (12/7/10)

I brewed a stout this winter and while it was fermenting in the primary chopped a whole Vanilla bean added it to around two shots of Vodka and allowed to sit for a week. Added this to the beer after racking and then bottled 14 days later, for the first two months the vanilla was overpowering almost leaving the brew undrinkable. With some age though it died right off and became a great drop, I have used one whole vanilla bean in batches before and not come up with such an aggressive Vanilla taste and aroma (maybe this bean was fresher than the ones before?). 
Seems Vanilla is a hard thing to get right, with it being a fine line between adding some distinct complexity to the background and making the drinker gag on their beer :huh:


----------



## Fourstar (12/7/10)

another option would be to make a vanilla sugar and use it to prime with! :beerbang: 

blitz up a whole vanilla bean in your priming sugar until its like icing sugar add that to secondary or make a sugar syrup from it. :beerbang:


----------



## geoffd (12/7/10)

Thanks for all the replies so far, I'm shying away from the vanilla pod, due to difficulty in measuring the result, Ive got some queens vanilla essence, It already contains alcohol as a preservative, so doesnt need pasteurising, was thinking of adding it in at start of ferment, the brew action will help mix it through, I'm only looking for a slight complexity, not a lolly pop. As yet I havent decided a ratio. I've also emailed Queens, to see if any of their whitecoats can suggest an appropriate rate.


----------



## bricho (12/7/10)

I have also used vanilla beans like BrewJedi, i made a vanilla bourbon porter, Denny Conn's famous Bourbon Vanilla Imperial Porter recipe. I cut up and scrapped the inside of 2 beans, then racked into secondary onto the beans. I left this for about 2 weeks then bottled. I split the batch with only half getting the bourbon when bottling so i could compare. So far i think i would leave for a few more days, but overall its a great recipe.


----------



## Nick JD (12/7/10)

Father Jack said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far, I'm shying away from the vanilla pod, due to difficulty in measuring the result, Ive got some queens vanilla essence, It already contains alcohol as a preservative, so doesnt need pasteurising, was thinking of adding it in at start of ferment, the brew action will help mix it through, I'm only looking for a slight complexity, not a lolly pop. As yet I havent decided a ratio. I've also emailed Queens, to see if any of their whitecoats can suggest an appropriate rate.



I just looked in the cupboard and the stuff I've got is Queen *Vanilla Extract* (not essence). Gets yaself some of that FTW. Ingredients are glucose, fructose, extract of vanilla beans, preservative 202.

I wouldn't worry about the preservative at such low concentrations ... but you might be better adding it at FG just in case it disturbs your yeast.


----------



## BrewJedi (12/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> another option would be to make a vanilla sugar and use it to prime with! :beerbang:
> 
> blitz up a whole vanilla bean in your priming sugar until its like icing sugar add that to secondary or make a sugar syrup from it. :beerbang:



Great Idea - Vanilla priming sugar...i like the cut of your jib!


----------



## Fourstar (12/7/10)

BrewJedi said:


> Great Idea - Vanilla priming sugar...i like the cut of your jib!




vanilla sugar is awesome! ive got a big jar of it i top up everytime i use a vanilla pod that doesnt go into a suacepan. if im feeling fancy on the weekends, i'll use this as my sugar in my morning flat white. Its also awesome sprinkled over french toast and bacon with maple syrup! :icon_drool2:


----------



## geoffd (12/7/10)

Ha ha fourstar, no wonder your wearing those fake vampire teeth, your real set have succumbed to sugar.


----------



## Fourstar (12/7/10)

Father Jack said:


> Ha ha fourstar, no wonder your wearing those fake vampire teeth, your real set have succumbed to sugar.



nope they are my *real* teeth. My teeth has succumbed to blood-glucose. :lol:


----------



## MitchDudarko (12/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> If it works anything like ive used Hazelnut extract, 25ml in a keg is just on perfect.



What style of beer are you adding this to? I love hazelnut.




BrewJedi said:


> Great Idea - Vanilla priming sugar...i like the cut of your jib!



'What's a jib?' - Homer Simpson.


----------



## Fourstar (12/7/10)

MitchDudarko said:


> What style of beer are you adding this to? I love hazelnut.



Choc hazelnut brown ale. see below:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...amp;recipe=1188


----------



## Wolfy (12/7/10)

Father Jack said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far, I'm shying away from the vanilla pod, due to difficulty in measuring the result, Ive got some queens vanilla essence


If you are worried about measuring the result, it may be an idea to add the vanilla when you are bottling your beer.
This approach is often suggested for various fruit extracts and the like.
Take a known sample size of your beer, and then add the vanilla until you reach the flavour you are looking for.
From that you can then work out how much to add to the entire batch.

On a side note, after trying the various different vanilla essence, extract etc products, it seems that we prefer the artificial vanilla extract that was mentioned earlier in the thread, it seems to be 'smoother' (or something) than the various extracts made from actual vanilla beans.


----------



## MarkBastard (12/7/10)

I've got a Stout fermenting right now, I assume you can add a drop of essence to a glass then fill up the glass with stout and still get the same affect?

That way the whole batch doesn't have to be Vanilla, and I can experiment.


----------



## Murcluf (12/7/10)

Interesting topic I had been thinking about using vanilla in a brown porter but was thinking about using the real thing rather then essence and wasn't sure how much to use. I suppose if I went down the essence track I'd have to use real extract/essence over imitation essence, I'm pretty sure you can getthe real stuff :unsure:

Edit Note: Didn't read Wolfy's post which basically answers my question before posting......oops


----------



## Fourstar (12/7/10)

Murcluf said:


> Interesting topic I had been thinking about using vanilla in a brown porter but was thinking about using the real thing rather then essence and wasn't sure how much to use. I suppose if I went down the essence track I'd have to use real extract/essence over imitation essence, I'm pretty sure you can getthe real stuff :unsure:
> Edit Note: Didn't read Wolfy's post which basically answers my question before posting......oops



Get your hands on some Holgate Temptress, AFAIK this uses REAL vanilla beans in the boil. Awweeesome beer.


----------



## Bribie G (12/7/10)

:icon_offtopic: 

A 100ml bottle of Queen Vanilla Essence (almost pure alcohol, keep away from naked flames) was absolute heaven tipped into a McDonalds small vanilla thick shake and stirred till the consistency of Drambuie. Honestly it beats a lot of these fancy liqueurs hands down. However there were too many people doing it and they quadrupled the price. Used to be about $1.50 a hit, three and you were legless. :super:


----------



## MitchDudarko (12/7/10)

IIRC there was a Bourbon essence called Old Mule or something like that. VERY high alcohol content, and had a warning on the bottle saying it wasn't suitable to drink, but to be used for cooking only. Needless to say when my friends and I were 16 this was drank alot. lol.

EDIT: Sorry, OT too...


----------



## geoffd (12/7/10)

There are many sick puppies on this website without pointing my finger at anybody in particular...MitchDudarko & BribieG

lol you guys are cracking me up, obviously nobody bothered to tell petrol sniffers of this smoother richer sweeter alternative.


----------



## Nick JD (12/7/10)

Wolfy said:


> On a side note, after trying the various different vanilla essence, extract etc products, it seems that we prefer the artificial vanilla extract that was mentioned earlier in the thread, it seems to be 'smoother' (or something) than the various extracts made from actual vanilla beans.



I think the difference between "extract" and "essence" is that the extract is made from beans, and the essence is made from synthetic vanillin. The difference is definately visible in the price.


----------



## MitchDudarko (12/7/10)

Father Jack said:


> There are many sick puppies on this website without pointing my finger at anybody in particular...MitchDudarko & BribieG
> 
> lol you guys are cracking me up, obviously nobody bothered to tell petrol sniffers of this smoother richer sweeter alternative.




I was 16, working 40hrs a week stacking shelves at woolies for $240 a week. Necessity is the mother of invention lol. And when you're 16 you only care if it gets the job done, not how it tastes.


----------



## Murcluf (12/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> Get your hands on some Holgate Temptress, AFAIK this uses REAL vanilla beans in the boil. Awweeesome beer.


Will have too, thanks for the heads up!!!!!


----------

